# USA to legalize malware to combat piracy?



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Not sure this belongs in the PZ so if it needs moved by all means please do so.

Absolutely ridiculous what they are thinking.



> However there is a slight chance that in the not so distant future these accusations may no longer be fabricated. Just a few days ago the "Commission on the Theft of American Intellectual Property" released their 84-page report. Amidst a large amount of rather naive ideas there is one idea that strikes us as particularly insane: The report proposes the use of malware to determine whether or not you are pirating intellectual property and if you are, to lock your computer and holds all your files hostage until you call the police and confess to your crime:


Link to full artical


Pat


----------

